# There's a new 9 mm coming to town...



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

And I want one.... ! This is a sweet looking pistol & IT'S EVEN SMALLER THAN a mirco compact..... check it out on this link...
http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod-pstl-1911-emp.shtml


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, let us know when ya get 1 

I don't need anymore guns that small anymore...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, let us know when ya get 1
> 
> I don't need anymore guns that small anymore...


~ sure ya do... you could stick it in your wallet... :smt003


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice looking! Any idea how much they'll cost? I didn't see it on the page.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> Very nice looking! Any idea how much they'll cost? I didn't see it on the page.


~ No I sure don't know the cost, I found it on the S~A site yesterday while lookin for other info.... but I bet it's not cheap. Depending upon it's size ... I think it could possibly make a great back up piece or a nice pocket pistol for a big pocket i.e. BDU shorts or a vest. I WAS going to get an XD9 but now I think I'll wait to hear the reviews on these. And yeah King, I agree they're nice lookin ... but I suppose I'm partial to the 1911... :smt023


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I think Im in love. :heart: :heart:......................with the gun not rusty. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## resqbubba (Jul 4, 2006)

*Size*

Rusty,

I am not sure about the size of the new Springfield, but it looks about the same size as a Kimber Ulta CDP II. Not exactly big pocket or BDU size, I could be wrong though!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Is a pocket gun relative to the size of the man...?*

Hey Bubba,
I was only goin by the description on the link. But I understood it to compare the new EMP to a micro~compact as in the pic below, and you can see it IS smaller than the micro. I have a Springfield micro compact 1911 & to me that is a small weapon, perhaps I am a bigger than average & have bigger paws than some. I put a hogue grip sleeve on my XD45 to fit my hand better :smt028 So with that being said.... if the EMP is tipping the scales @ 23 oz. & only 6 1/2 " long it would be a pocket or a back up gun for me. Perhaps I miss understood the the S.A. site...


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I didn't need to see this. Just last week I was looking around for a 9mm in the 1911 form.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Springfield says: "The world got its first glimpse of the short-action 1911 in 2005 with a prototype Springfield gun called the 'Defender.' Chambered in 45 GAP, this rare gun received rave reviews from numerous firearms publications. We decided to launch this new class of 1911 in the more popular 9mm caliber in the EMP."

Translation: "We couldn't make the gun work in GAP, so let's try it in a small caliber."

Interesting gun, but I'm curious to see if it actually works reliably. My general experience with small 1911s is that they don't work as well as versions of Commander size and larger. Maybe Springfield learned enough from the GAP experience that they can make this one run, though.

I'm not going to run out and trade my Glock 26 for one just yet.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

